# nissan lover looking for a car



## etg240 (Jun 1, 2005)

i currently have a 90 hatch 240sx ,,,but i want a 91-94 se-r ..im located in los angeles california if anybody has one or knows someone who is selling one please point me in the right direction.or also looking to buy a 89-93 240sx hatch preferred...please everyone body help me out ..... email me [email protected]
thanks eddie


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

etg240 said:


> i currently have a 90 hatch 240sx ,,,but i want a 91-94 se-r ..im located in los angeles california if anybody has one or knows someone who is selling one please point me in the right direction.or also looking to buy a 89-93 240sx hatch preferred...please everyone body help me out ..... email me [email protected]
> thanks eddie


hey man theres one by where i live Its a burgundy colored one it seems to be in good condition, Its an SE-R also. ill get the No. for u or ill look at it myself. Im also in the LA area. later

Rick


----------



## etg240 (Jun 1, 2005)

cool man let me know..


----------

